# Removal of mesh with recurrent ventral hernia repair



## rumpshaker2 (Apr 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can charge for removal of a foreign body 49402 (mesh) with recurrent ventral hernia 49566?  A 59 would have to be used and in my opinion I would think that the removal of the mesh is part of the ventral hernia repair.  Any thoughts?


----------



## swsurgery (Apr 16, 2009)

In my opinion, the removal of the mesh is included in 49566.  But be sure to add your 49568 for inplantation of the new mesh.


----------

